# Chihuahua on the Dangerous Dog Registry



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

It's always been said that it's the little ones you gotta watch out for! 

Chihuahua On Dangerous Dog Registry


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

This is no suprise to me, my parents neighbors have one and the thing has bitten Everyone that sets foot in their house that includes the owners , these people have a newborn and it's just a bad thing waiting to happen.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have 3 Chihuahuas. Two are the sweetest things in the world. Have never bitten anyone and LOVE new people and attention. The other one...well his nickname is "Diablo"! He is one nasty boy when he wants to be! He has no qualms about biting anyone, including us! This is mainly due to my husband nuturing that behavior because he was a very sick puppy and we almost had to put him down at 3 months old! So...he's been spoiled by my husband beyond belief!! We know it is entirely our fault that he is the way he is though. We do have to warn visitors to not try to touch him...even though he is all tail wagging and trying to get attention! I am not sure that he would be this way if he wasn't so spoiled...I'd like to think not...but you never know!


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Chihuahuas are smart and tough and people don't control them. End of story. 

I have had 4. I have 2 currently. They are no different than any other dog, except they rarely get corrected for aggression. Instead, they get picked up by idiots who tell them "Awww, it's ok, don't be scared" in a nauseating baby talk voice.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

They should declare all dogs with teeth as dangerous regardless of socialization, exercising, and training (to also include genetics, pedigrees, and health). That will be easier imo.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No surprise to me, the woman who cuts my hair has a Chi and says it bit everyone in the home for a long time before they got it under control. It makes you wonder how many bites are NOT reported because of dogs (or cats) being very small and "cute" (though I personally don't think Chihuahuas are.) I think there is a mindset like that of the owner - wow how could something that small do any real damage. It's the big guys that get the bad press....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

This article ticked me off beyond belief. I'm sorry the guy should have to pay the entire fine for his ignorance. No one should have to protect themselves no matter what the dog is. This is why little dogs have the issues they have. I can't believe the entire article that the guy was just laughing it all off.... grrrrrr completely ticks me off.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...what an attitude...



> "It think it's hilarious," said Lees, 22. "I don't think it's right. If you can't protect yourself from this dog . . . It's an eight-pound dog. It blew my mind. How are you going to claim this dog is a dangerous dog? I'm not going to walk my dog down the street with a muzzle. That's what they're telling me I have to do."


I wonder how she'll feel when someone protects themselves with a golf club or a toddler can't protect themselves or an elderly person or a larger dog that decides to protect itself.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> This article ticked me off beyond belief. I'm sorry the guy should have to pay the entire fine for his ignorance. No one should have to protect themselves no matter what the dog is. This is why little dogs have the issues they have. I can't believe the entire article that the guy was just laughing it all off.... grrrrrr completely ticks me off.


I also had the same feelings reading the article.

We have been charged twice by the same Chihuahua while on a walk..had to stop going down the street which was a shame because it was a nice walk by the lake.

The first time the dog comes running out of it's yard...no one around & tried to go for the legs of my boy...I body blocked & yelled, then it started towards me...I bent down & pretended I was picking something up & it took off....weird? 

The second time months later charged us again, the owners were outside & in a playful voice was calling the dog back...I yelled "get your dog now!"...the lady told me "come on my dog can't hurt your big tough dog"...appauled, I yelled "get your dog or I will kick it to you".....i know maybe a awful thing to say but i was floored by their not caring.

My daughters b-ball coach lives a few houses down & said the dog was hit by a car & died. He said they had problems with dog as well & the owners always made excuses because the dog was "little" what harm could be done?

Sad.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe we should all start using my husband's line...

I had a large rough coated collie. He was beautiful and loved me! If anyone got 'threatening' towards me he would speak up. If I yelled at my kids, he would go after them and nip at them. I had to be pretty careful with my tone and body language around him. The reason I had him was that the people couldn't discipline their children or he would go after them. 

One day I slapped DH in the arm and Swaze barked at him. I thought it was funny so kept doing it until DH said....

If that dog bites me, the first one I'm going to hit is YOU.

Rightfully so....


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

nmlvaio101 said:


> They should declare all dogs with teeth as dangerous regardless of socialization, exercising, and training (to also include genetics, pedigrees, and health). That will be easier imo.


Well, we're headed in that direction.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Small dogs are "cute" and the owner always says" its my baby". I have been bitten by more little dogs than anything, while at work at the vets and while grooming them. They typical owner doesn't want to correct them " because they will get mad at me" and just laugh off them biting..
Not that I am a Dog Whisperer fan, but just watched two different shows with famous owners and their little Chihuahua's that literally attacked them and they were terrified of them. Had to use gloves to get them off the couch,could not sit by their spouses on the couch, etc... Are you kidding me? 
Can't make those little dogs mind, they are such sweet precious little babies dressed in their little hats and coats and sweaters. Carried about in their little purses.. AUGH


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wyominggrandma - a friend of mine is a vet tech and she always said it was the little dogs that bit them!

And to all small dog owners: Please stop dressing your dog in pink! this is NOT a barbie doll!!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

About time laws like this get extended to apply to little dogs, too. Sick of seeing them prejudicial applied to large breeds.

IIRC the breed of dog responsible for the most bites is the Dachshund.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think the dog should be on a dangerous dog list. The owner should be on a dangerous owner list. Okay, you didn't know your dog would bite someone. There is a first time for every dog who has bitten. Now, take responsibility. It doesn't mean your dog is the devil, it just means you need to take precautions and do more training with him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's always owner's faults.
I don't think < 10lb. dogs should be labeled as dangerous and treated like > 80lb. dogs. 
People have no sense.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vicky2200 said:


> The owner should be on a dangerous owner list.


Or on the Darwin Awards


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Or on the Darwin Awards


:thumbup:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyone remember the old Star Trek show? They had this episode where they had these furry little balls, maybe they were called Kling-ons not sure about that. But everyone loved them and they multiplied like crazy. 

I think maybe the Mexicans sent those little dogs here to worm their way into every household, and then when they want to sweep up here and take over, the little things can attack. 

Sounds like the making of some sort of B-horror flick. Don't feed them after midnight and don't let them get wet!


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

selzer said:


> Anyone remember the old Star Trek show? They had this episode where they had these furry little balls, maybe they were called Kling-ons not sure about that. But everyone loved them and they multiplied like crazy.


Tribbles.


I remember when I was working in one vet's office, they had a chi who used to board every once in awhile; we were informed that we were not to walk or otherwise do anything with him, certainly not to touch him. He had one of those dog beds that had the plush half-cover over it so it looked like a little basket; we were instructed to remove and carry the *basket* with dog into one of the runs for his outdoor time, and then to wait until he climbed back into his bed to carry the bed back to the kennel. I kept thinking that little monster was awfully smart to train people to carry him wherever he wanted to go on a soft downy bed.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They are only slightly less evil than Dachshunds. 
These were designed to look cute so they can be evil and nobody would suspect them. 
World domination _is_ their goal


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

While gather evidence for my HUD case with the apartment building they attempted to use what they said was scientific rakings on the most dangerous dogs likely to bite. There list as told to me had German Shepherd on or near position two and Pit in the top ranking. Its idiots like these people with no clue about animals that cause more harm and then you have the thousands of minions who are more like Lemurs and will follow then right over the cliff. I went to the AKC and they actually had data from all reporting hospitals and ER's and Little German Weiner dogs were at number one and Chihuahua's; Yorkies and all the little dogs occupied the top ten positions. Now its true so much more damage is occurred when your bitten by a larger dog. Although many of the smaller breed owners think its cute if they get aggressive towards a guest.

Yeah I'm venting but while people can attempt to make large breeds look bad it the owners of the smaller breeds that think its cute their little devil can do no wrong that really do attack more often than a large breed dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Although many of the smaller breed owners think its cute if they get aggressive towards a guest.


Well just to clarify, I am not one of them. My dogs get put up when people come they do not know.



> while people can attempt to make large breeds look bad it the owners of the smaller breeds that think its cute their little devil can do no wrong that really do attack more often than a large breed dog.


I agree the small ones attack more - but on the other hand, you cannot deny that larger dogs can do massive damage when they attack. And too many larger dog owners justify large dogs biting by stating that small dogs bite more (which you are back to doing). 
To compare the two is like comparing apples to oranges. I understand (don't agree with) why there's so many places going to weight limits instead of specific breeds...but it's the owners ultimately who are not being responsible and causing BSL (and apartment/condo/townhome restrictions as well). 

Bottom line - it's always the owner's fault when bites occur.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I really don't want to get bitten by _any_ dog. Big or small. Nobody does, that I know of. There's no reason dangerous dog legislation should only be enforced against big dogs simply because they do more damage when they bite. If an ankle-biter is on the loose, it should be muzzled too.

Nobody has been saying it's okay for large breeds to bite just because smaller ones do. They are saying there is unfair treatment. This is the first time I've actually seen a small breed deemed dangerous. Good for the city council/judge/whoever did that. Yes, it was the owner's fault, and she's also the type of idiot who is never going to change her ways and go right on owning viscous little 10-lb monsters (or rather, teaching them to be that way by negligence). Someone needs to step in and slap her with a good dose of reality so she quits laughing about her dog attacking and biting other people. It isn't funny when your dog is 120lbs and it isn't funny when your dog is 12lbs, either.


----------



## Fritiz's Mom (Dec 11, 2011)

the little animals were called 'tribbles' , Klingons were deathly afraid of them.....just so you know.....lol


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I just glanced at the story. 
Yep, idiots own it. 

Draug -


> There's no reason dangerous dog legislation should only be enforced against big dogs simply because they do more damage when they bite.


there may be "no reason to" but that's really just how life works.

FTR I had to euth. an 8lb. Chi because it was terrorizing the neighborhood. He'd chase kids, etc. I don't even know who owned him and never found out. Our county doesn't discriminate.
**The saddest thing to me is when any dog acts this way because it's let run loose, and when it's on it's own property or neutral property, it's fine with people, as this one was. You know someone has really let the dog down.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Right, right. I know it's how things work. Just saying...it shouldn't. What is fair is what happened in this story. Owner got sanctioned for being a very bad dog owner. I think we can all be thankful it resulted in no loss of life, though (not that first offenses usually ever do).


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree. 
Plus that coat's _really_ cute. 
Wonder where they got it...??


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I've had 2 Chihuahuas and have raised them the same as my other dogs, they are delightful little dogs and everyone who comes to my home has loved them, my current Chihuahua goes to the barn with me and hunts mice, he loves having new people come over and even sleeps with my guests who spend the night, it is absolutely not the breed, this idiot who owns the dog is responsible, the neighbors are lucky it's a small dog she owns, if she owned a large breed it would probably kill someone.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I own a Chihuahua - and you wouldn't believe (if you believed all Chi's were exactly like the stereotype of the breed) that she had an ounce of Chihuahua in her. The only time she acts 'like a Chihuahua' is when she decides to be tenacious and saucy like the breed description often says. When she is startled by something or the large dogs start barking about 'noises' they believe may be worrysome, she joins in, just as if she were their size. She's a whopping 7.6lbs.

However, if people she does not know are coming over (or coming into the house to do work) she is crated, just like any of my other DOGS are. She's always walked on a leash, and she was always corrected if she attempted any nipping or growling or snappy behavior towards anyone or anything.

I get so frustrated, time and time again, with the idiots who allow the small/toy breed stereotype to be so blown out of proportion. It's frustrating to own a small dog and be lumped into that group or to have my dog lumped into the group.

As for the owner in this article, she obviously showed ignorance in letting her dog loose and in treating it as it was no big deal. Doesn't matter to me if the dog is 150lbs or 5lbs, a bite is still painful. True, a larger dog will do more damage (has more muscle, strength, jaw size, larger teeth, larger mouth) behind them, but regardless the size shouldn't matter on the 'dangerous dog listing' in my honest opinion. If my dog bit anyone and caused damage, I wouldn't be happy but I wouldn't laugh it off and think it was silly for her to be put on the list. Just because she isn't a certain large breed that is 'notorious' for being placed on this list, or because she did more or less damage than one of those dogs could do with a similar bite, doesn't mean she should be excused. She may not be capable of mauling a person in the same capacity as a larger dog, but she would still be 'dangerous' if she had not been trained to accept others or if I had been stupid enough to let her loose or around others if she was indeed aggressive or something of the like.

For what it is worth, I have seen some pretty NASTY bites and scars from small dogs (dogs under 25lbs). And if you think about it, the majority of small breed dogs (not always necessarily the toy breeds) were originally bred to hunt mice and other small vermin, and have an innate sense of tenacity and 'attitude' bred into their breed. That's not to say that every dog will be the same - as we can all attest to our dogs being different, regardless of bloodlines and breeding, but it is to say that, to a certain extent, it makes sense (no owners included in the mix) why a larger chunk of the bites that occur are occurring because of small dogs. Add irresponsible owners in the mix who realize that the bites won't be as catastrophic as a larger dog, and thus they believe it won't be 'as big of a deal' if their dog were to bite someone, and you have a recipe for failure.

Of course, most of that is purely my opinion. Please do not misconstrue any of it as factual evidence! I'm glad to see as many small dog owners on here that are responsible and that treat their small ones just as they would their large ones - as DOGS.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

There's a woman who comes in our nursery (plant) with a chihuahua named Pecos. That dog is awesome. I think I know why, too: she used to own Dobermans for 25 years. 

Treats 'em almost the same.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I get so frustrated, time and time again, with the idiots who allow the small/toy breed stereotype to be so blown out of proportion. It's frustrating to own a small dog and be lumped into that group or to have my dog lumped into the group.


Amen to that!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

my mother has an yorkie and a chi. The chi is so aggressive that I can't even sit down on the couch. The yorkie now is god sent angel, never been trained shes just that sweet and very obedient. my mother said if she knew how her yorkie was b4 she had kids, she would have never had kids and just had yorkies ROFL i thought that was funny. This might be wrong, but little dogs are actually more afraid of you. So when the chi tries to bite me I'll scream at it and push it with my leg, not hurting it just letting it know that it isn't the boss around here and he will run and get underneath covers and go to sleep and won't bother anyone until I leave.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Fritiz's Mom said:


> the little animals were called 'tribbles' , Klingons were deathly afraid of them.....just so you know.....lol


I have a original tribble and it still has the star trek card attached...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

It is about time that someone acknowledged that these dogs do bite and can be dangerous. No, they may not be able to maul someone to death but the fact that they DO attack can cause issues. The can cause bad bites to small children and if they attack a larger dog, the fact that they are on the list may very well protect the larger dog from getting blamed if the larger dog defends itself and kills it. 

Owners of these dogs need to take responsibility just like we do. Just because their dog weighs less than 10 lbs does not make it funny or cute when the dog attacks someone. I would not appreciate being bit by a chi or a dachsund any less than I would a GSD or a rottie.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> It is about time that someone acknowledged that these dogs do bite and can be dangerous. No, they may not be able to maul someone to death but the fact that they DO attack can cause issues. The can cause bad bites to small children and if they attack a larger dog, the fact that they are on the list may very well protect the larger dog from getting blamed if the larger dog defends itself and kills it.
> 
> *Owners of these dogs need to take responsibility just like we do. Just because their dog weighs less than 10 lbs does not make it funny or cute when the dog attacks someone.* I would not appreciate being bit by a chi or a dachsund any less than I would a GSD or a rottie.


Precisely. It's extremely frustrating for the responsible small dog owners (including myself) when people are ignorant of their own breed. It's like any bully breed owner constantly having to defend their own dog (and some of us GSD owners), when they are a responsible owner and they have a well-behaved dog. You have the half of the people that are irresponsible with their small dogs and let them run amuck and cause chaos and horribly negative stereotypes for the entire breed and owners of the breed, and the other half that are constantly fighting against the stereotypes put against them. It is a frustrating battle that will always be quite one-sided.

I hate when people think that the 'evil Chihuahuas' or the snarling little dogs of any breed (poodles, I seem to see quite a bit lately) are funny or adorable. Really? Try that with any dog that is grouped in the 'large' or 'giant' category. Would it be funny then? Just because they are small doesn't turn this act into a cute one. 

It's like when these same owners let the dogs poop or pee in the house because they are too lazy to potty train them (which, I know first hand, can be trying for small bladder dogs such as Chihuahuas) and say "oh it's ok, it's really small. I can just pick it up and it'll be fine." Would it be ok if that mess was bigger? Don't think so. Just because it is a smaller mess doesn't mean it doesn't contain bacteria and it doesn't make it any more sanitary.

Sorry...that was a bit off-topic. I just had to rant about the idiots in the world.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

I was just on a walk with my shepherd when 2 weiner dog mixes came running out of someones yard towards him. They came 1 at a time, so when the first showed up solo he ran away when my dog faced him, but when they were both together they charged over to him and were all over him. Their owner is lucky that my dog is friendly with other dogs, even little dogs but still one nipped him leg and he turned back real quick but did not bite.

If he got nipped and decided to nip back I wouldn't blame him, but I'm sure their owner would be upset if one of his small dogs got killed by accident. Small size isn't an excuse for anything, a little dog could nip a childs face, eye, nose, or anything and do serious damage. That owner in the article laughing off the citation, and talking about people defending themselves from an 8lb dog better be careful because if that 8lb dog came running out and I had a child with me, I wouldnt hesitate to give it the a kick, same as I would do to any dog.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Obviously little dogs can't do the same kind of damage as a big dog can, but they can seriously injure a small child, or in the right circumstances kill them. A diminutive size is no excuse for a dog to be an exception to be dangerous when they run out and bite.


----------



## caninecrazy (Jan 1, 2012)

It's ironic that I log on today and read this thread and your talking about dauchunds because the only dog that came in today was a dauch who went after Ellie and the owner did the same thing "aww it's ok the other dog can say hi" and proceeded to put his dog on his lap. Ellie sat and looked at the dog like it was nuts and I decided to take her away from the situation when the man said you don't have to as his dog was continuing to growl. I said it would be easier and safer and you can control your dog better without my dog making him anxious. It was the same mentality though his dog was small so he assumed if he did nip Ellie she would not be affected, but I do not want to "test" that theory on my dog for the simple fact that I am responsible and would rather not see my dog hurt your dog if she feels pushed. Ellie gladly followed me to her tie out behind the counter and laid down till the dauch left. 
Now that being said I also own 2 Yorkies, my female does not have a mean bone in her body unless your clipping her nails and even though she goes after the clippers, never a hand but to be safe when she gets groomed I tell all groomers that they should muzzle her in case and usually when she is done I am told they never had to muzzle her because she was fine, but since I know she wants a pice of those clippers I rather be safe. My first dog as an adult was and still is my male Yorkie. Everyone made fun of me when I got him because they didn't consider him a "dog", he is the most well trained small dog I have ever known. He loves people and will greet any and every person that just looks his way, since he is a small dog I always take caution with kids and make sure I hold him when they approach and let them pet him, he has never bitten anyone. He is also trained to attack on command, yes you read that right, when he was a puppy I used that nippiness to train him to only do it on command and only then will he ever run after someone. Why? Because someone tried to steal him right from my hands while we were out one day, I was almost attacked and figured with a bog dog that could attack that would have never happened and I wanted him to be able to get away if need be so we have a command word and it signals "danger" and he knows not to let that person touch him and if they do he will growl and nip. We have only tested him commands but never had to use them and till this day at 10 years old he knows what to do. In 10 years he has never gone after anyone even though he has the ability. That being said I have only ever been bitten my a chihuahua, papillon and puggle all while working with dogs over a 12 year span and I wrestle with pits, shepherds and even the occasional leonberger without incident on a daly basis, go figure!


----------



## caninecrazy (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate typing on laptops obviously I meant to say bitten by and not that I have bitten those dogs


----------

